# Toooo shakey...



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know what it is....but last night I shot a NFAA 5spot....the first 3-4 sets were horrible I cold not stop shaking...after those sets..I was nailing the x's. What do you all do to calm your nerves? ended up with 333 36x's


----------



## Bhead (Sep 18, 2009)

how does one shoot 333?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

probably a 297 with 36X's. Kind of like the Iowa P/A scoring, where a 60X will give you a 360 total.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

yes...it was a 297 with 36x's...sorry...im new to it too...they score the x's as a point


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

Go to more shoots, i was the same way last year at my first 2 or 3 shoots ever, but this year has been good so far. Shooting a league helps me alot too.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

I think i have it narrowed down to my caffine intake...I've cut the caffine out for the last 2 weeks....well...the last 2 weeks Ive been horribly shaky at full draw...so....time to pop a coke in...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

There is such a thing as "Essential Tremors" which means you can develop uncontrolled shaking. It is generally inherited and there is no cure. Being under pressure can exacerbate the condition for short periods. It generally is first noticed somewhere between the age of mid-30's upward.
It can be controlled with Beta blockers. Surprisingly enough, alchol also reduces the severtiy of the shakes for a brief period.
Do a Google search if you want to learn more.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you smoke? 
I am a smoker, but when shooting indoors I do not smoke for at least 15-20 minutes before we start shooting until we are done. I know if I smoke in between ends or on the break I can't hold steady for the life of me for at least 10-15 minutes after I smoked.
Anything that raises your heart rate will have this same effect. Smoking, caffeine, energy shots, nerves, candy, ect.....


----------

